# Photo Tourney - Computer Peripherals



## Timmie

Well, here is the new photo tourney, its the first one I've posted, so I hope I don't mess anything up 
The theme is Computer Peripherals, I should hope that everyone here would know what these are, but in case you are unsure, please refer to the link below.
You *are* allowed to use photo editing software, but please keep it minimal. 

Here is a link to Wikipedia for more info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_peripherals


Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 800 x 600
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


And here is my contribution to this competition.

http://pic.leech.it/images/292fsubmission.png


----------



## Geoff

Here's Mine:






http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Computer Forum Stuff/Photo Tourny/IMG_0075.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

According to the definition in Wiki, that ^ doesn't fit with the theme, but meh. I don't know.

Here's mine entry:

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Picture006inverted.jpg






Is Invertion ok?


----------



## Timmie

Yeah, I'll allow invertion. Its just, I don't want people rendering entire things into their pic and crap like that.

And, Omega, I'm afraid Omar is correct, sorry.


----------



## Calibretto

Here's my entry:

http://pic.leech.it/images/182b1dkeyboard.png


----------



## Geoff

Sorry about that, I edited my original entry.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is mine for now:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Computer Forum/IMGP2403.jpg





Bob


----------



## MBGraphics

Here's mine :
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/Michael_B_01/other/IMG_6281.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

I like the subject!
http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/411/1003399vp7.jpg






I soooooo want a new camera!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Does this count?
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m281/s3xy_b4ck/Pictureset1014.jpg


----------



## alexyu

Here's mine (not edited at all) :





http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/8042/poza202ek0.jpg


----------



## Ben

Mine for now

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/PortraitofBen084.jpg


----------



## alexyu

ok, we've got 10


----------



## Kornowski

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/Untitled-1-2.jpg


----------



## alexyu

Kornowski said:


> Hope there's enough spaces


There isnt


----------



## Kornowski

Make an exception *bats eyelids*


----------



## Ramodkk

Meh, we can do 11  It's been done before


----------



## alexyu

Some guys here should read the rules again


Timmie said:


> Please resize your pictures to no larger than 800 x 600


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh, believe me, I know the rules


----------



## Timmie

I am willing to make an exception, so all 11 will be accepted. However, alexyu has a good point, I'm afraid some of your images are not the proper size, if that is the case, then they will not be included in the competition. You all have plenty of time to edit you images. Thanks


----------



## Ramodkk

Cool


----------



## Kornowski

For some reason Photobucket won't resize it, give me a second 
Or is my image already 800 x 600!?

Tim, You hard-ass!


----------



## Ramodkk

Lol Danny, you always get the resizing problems with photobucket


----------



## Ben

Yeah...quick question. Why is there even an 800x600 rule? shouldn't it at least go to 1024x768? honestly....


----------



## vroom_skies

Agreed,

It should be 1024 x 768 and down.
I don't know anyone that runs a res less then 1280 x 800, and since were on a computer forum, I bet that jumps even higher for the majority.

Bob


----------



## alexyu

Ben said:


> Yeah...quick question. Why is there even an 800x600 rule? shouldn't it at least go to 1024x768? honestly....


It was 1024x768 before...someone changed it


----------



## Ben

alexyu said:


> It was 1024x768 before...someone changed it



I bet it was someone with a really big(as in small) screen resolution


----------



## alexyu

Ben said:


> I bet it was someone with a really big(as in small) screen resolution


I dug up something :
ramodkk changed it 
EDIT:
C'mon, how hard is to resize it?


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> Agreed,
> 
> It should be 1024 x 768 and down.
> I don't know anyone that runs a res less then 1280 x 800, and since were on a computer forum, I bet that jumps even higher for the majority.
> 
> Bob


I have 1920x1200


----------



## Ramodkk

alexyu said:


> I dug up something :
> ramodkk changed it
> EDIT:
> C'mon, how hard is to resize it?



Wait, wah? 



Timmie said:


> ...I don't want people *rendering *entire things into their pic and *crap *like that...



Danny is not gonna like that ^!


----------



## Timmie

Well, to be fair to all participants that have entered their images at the original size, this competition will remain with a size limit of 800x600. However, the winner of this competition is more then welcome to change the image size limit to whatever they choose.
Sorry if anyone disagrees with this choice, but I have already gotten a number of submissions at 800x600 and it would be unfair and would only drag this out to have them resubmit the images at a larger res.


----------



## voyagerfan99

When will the poll be up?


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Danny is not gonna like that ^!



Render FTW


----------



## vroom_skies

[-0MEGA-];1022370 said:
			
		

> I have 1920x1200



Yeah, likewise. I hate working on anything less.


----------



## alexyu

poll?


----------

